# Exception Illegal Instruction help?



## wowfood

Okay, this doesn't happen all the time, normally after my PC has been running for a while. Anyway

Whenever i try to access explorer.exe functions (whether it be opening the start bar, opening a folder, or even certain applications, although not all) I get the following error come up


Code:


The exception Illegal Instruction
An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.
(0xc000001d) occured in the application at location 0xfb5926e9.

Click on OK to terminate the program
Click on CANCEL to debug the program.

Following which windows explorer restarts, (not internet explorer, just incase anyone misunderstands)

Its easy enough to fix, (just restart my comp and its fine) its just an annoyance and i'm wondering what causes it / how to fix it. So yeah if anyone has any idea let me know mmm'kay?

Also, my PC specs are in my sig, running windows 7 home premium, 64bit.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

Run SFC --> http://jcgriff2.com/sfc.html

Run the Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

If the Driver Verifier flags a driver, it will BSOD your system.

If BSOD, please follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wowfood

Ran SFC, no problems detected.

Went through the instructions for driver verification, restarted, booted fine.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2

Driver Verifier needs to run for 24 hours minimum.

Try another user account and see if results are the same. If no 2nd user account, create on or activate the Hidden Admin account - 

http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Activate_Hidden_Admin.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wowfood

If thats the case then i have a strange feeling it didn't even run.


----------



## jcgriff2

Driver Verifier - for status, bring screen back up - 1st page; last option

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wowfood

After several days of running the driver validator I finally had a BSOD, (should I really be happy about this?)

Restarted comp, started looking up info on what to do next. Suffered the BSOD again 

Comp loaded, I disabled the driver verification tool, but of course it required a restart to take effect, before i could restart the BSOD did it for me.

SO, third times the charm hopefully. Here are the zips requested.

------------------------------



Code:


What was I doing at the time?

- Running the driver verifier per instructions

Computer information?

-Original OS = Vista 64bit
-Current OS = Microsoft Windows, Version 6.1 (Build 7600) Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit)
-Vista = OEM, Win7 = Bought through student offer and installed.
-Hardware Spec in signiture
-Age of System = roughly 3 years
-Age of OS installation = Vista 3 years ago, Win7 Last year

I will say though, My comp definately needs a spring cleaning.

Also, if you're wondering why I don't just do a clean install, its because I don't want to have to go through all the hassle of finding / re-installing all my normal applications right before uni starts. I'd rather wait till the end of the Uni year before I reformat and start from scratch.


----------



## wowfood

And a second post, just so I can attach that perfmon report.

Also gotta say thanks in advance, because the guy who's been helping out so far (sorry, can't remember your name off the top of my head) has been great.


----------



## reventon

Hi,

3 BSODs - all blaming *mcdbus.sys*; part of Magic ISO. Uninstall this immediately.

I also note that you have the 2005 version of *ASACPI.sys* - ASUS ACPI Driver; near *guaranteed* to cause problems on Windows 7 systems. Update link here, update instructions (slideshow) here (note that in the last step you select the ATK0110 driver in the list instead of the one mentioned)

The following driver is also out of date


Code:


[font=lucida console]nvoclk64.sys Wed Jul 04 07:33:03 [B][COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR][/B] (468AA46F)[/font]

It is part of NVIDIAs nTune software. Consider uninstalling this if problems continue.

Also consider uninstalling Comodo Firewall - 3rd Party firewalls really do cause havoc on Windows 7 systems.

Use Revo to uninstall it (in Safe Mode without Networking) - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Keep driver verifier running for now.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 13 11:58:23.265 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:16.138
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`0556a710 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 13 11:47:13.142 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:23.389
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`04bdf250 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 13 11:35:56.600 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:56:39.421
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`07240dd0 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]


----------



## wowfood

okay, didn't use nTune anyway so thats gone. Sad to see magicISO go though, such a useful tool. 

Thanks for the (almost insanely) quick response.

I'm just doing a quick cleanup, then i'll re-enable driver verifier.


----------



## wowfood

Dammit, thought I was in the clear for a moment .

Windows just ran an automatic update, after rebooting it crashed out, rebooted again crashed out, booted into safe mode, disabled driver verifier and its up and running fine (so far) thing is, it didn't flag a driver error on the blue screens.

Anyway, its almost done with the check so i'll attach that in a moment. For now i'll just attach the report.

Still seems odd that it came up RIGHT after a windows update, but could be a coincidence.

---edit---

Just as a note, so far the "error illegal exception" hasn't reappeared which i'm glad about, i just figured i'd pop the BSOD bit in here and save another topic.


----------



## wowfood

Well its been well beyond the 2 day thing, i've kept driver verifier off since the last BSOD, so erm... Bump?


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

The bugcheck on the 2 BSODs -

*0x3b (0xc0000005,,,)* = system service threw an exception; excp = 0xc0000005 = memory access violation

Remove COMODO from your system -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
cmdguard.sys Wed Sep 16 14:06:39 2009 (4AB1292F)
inspect.sys  Wed Sep 16 14:06:18 2009 (4AB1291A)
[/font]

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE.

MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

See if BSODs/ problems persist.

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_wowfood_Windows7x64_09-21-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_wowfood_Windows7x64_09-21-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Sep 14 23:34:58.203 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:25.450
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!PushThreadGuardedObject+2b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  MediaCoder-x64
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`0008625b fffff880`07ad0290 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Sep 14 23:28:38.346 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:34.593
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!GreClientRgnUpdated+7b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 00000000`00000001 fffff880`077ecd30 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------

